# Split avi file into 10min segments



## patrean (Jul 7, 2007)

Is there any way to automate splitting avi files into 10min segments. I've looked around but can only find PC apps. My end goal is to output FLV's. If I could find an app to split FLV's into 10min segments it would cut down a step in the process but again it seems only PC apps are available.

Any thoughts...thanks.


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 7, 2007)

Explicit is a little crude, but it should be able to do the job on AVIs.


----------



## patrean (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks but I tried explicit and it can only split a file in 2 parts.


----------



## Madelin (Jul 8, 2007)

You can use VLC Player to split an AVI into segments. Its a little buggy in that department though so whether it will work for you is a bit hit and miss.


----------



## patrean (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for that Madelin, I'll give it a go. I have found a PC app called FLFParser which works through a DOS interface, one sets the duration of segments in a text and it rips through the file very quickly. I'm now trying to find my old version of Virtual PC.


----------



## Madelin (Jul 8, 2007)

http://mac.softpedia.com/get/System-Utilities/DOSBox.shtml

Its a DOS emulator for OSX. Not sure how good itll be for what your doing. I only used it for playing old PC games like Keen.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 9, 2007)

My recommendation is to use QuickTime Pro. It'll allow you to split up video files using cut-copy-paste methods.


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 9, 2007)

patrean said:


> Thanks but I tried explicit and it can only split a file in 2 parts.


Yeah, that's what I meant when I said it was crude. Still, it'll get the job done. Split it at the 10 minute mark, then split the second output file at its 10 minute mark. Repeat until you're all done.

I've done this a few times when I wanted the result to be in AVI format. QuickTime Pro works great, but putting the split content into anything but a mov _without_ re-encoding (and thus losing quality) is tricky at best. If you're going to convert to FLV at the end anyway, though, it should be fine, assuming your FLV encoder can read mov files.


----------



## AeroQ (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi,

To split an AVI into 10 minutes long AVI chunks, the best program is probably SimpleMovieX.
How to proceed:
Every 10 minutes, add a chapter mark.
Then do Split by Chapters, select AVI as saving format, and here it is.

http://www.aeroquartet.com/SimpleMovieX/

Regards, BJ


----------



## patrean (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks MIkuro but I have so many files to split that QT would be a slow option. I think I'll give the DOS emulator for OSX a go with FLV Parser.

Thanks all.


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 18, 2007)

you could use Automator in conjunction with QT to achieve what you want...as long as all original avi's are the same size.


----------



## patrean (Jul 30, 2007)

Having tried FLVParser I found out it does not work well at all. Unfortunately it literally cuts the file with no regard to the compression...this results in the first few seconds of each segment being blocky due to the compression algorithm which works by updating the image in a frame based on information from the previous frame.

I'll give QT Pro a go, although it would be nice to find an app, PC or Mac, which will automates the process.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 29, 2008)

hello,





Mikuro said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant when I said it was crude. Still, it'll get the job done. Split it at the 10 minute mark, then split the second output file at its 10 minute mark. Repeat until you're all done.
> 
> I've done this a few times when I wanted the result to be in AVI format. QuickTime Pro works great, but putting the split content into anything but a mov _without_ re-encoding (and thus losing quality) is tricky at best. If you're going to convert to FLV at the end anyway, though, it should be fine, assuming your FLV encoder can read mov files.



sorry, but could you (or anyone else) please tell me how to do that?
i've tried this, the first time i splitted the whole movie into two segments, then i've splitted the second into two others to get three parts. part one and two are exactly as they should be but no matter what i do (splitting part two again or split the original movie again to get the real third segment), explicit always cuts out the last 20 minutes of segment no. three

thanks in advance!

cheers, jimmie


----------



## nicb1977 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi

You can try to use VideoCharge Studio for split video.

http://www.videocharge.com/Products/vcs/doc/split_video.php


----------

